# Master Olympic Campagnolo Record 9 Speed Shamal Titanium



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

I've acquired my holy-grail, a Colnago Titanio 57cm, so I've moved all the parts from the old holy-grail Steel Master over. I picked up a Kestrel with the 9-speed record donor gruppo, and came up with this masterpiece.
View attachment 282911
View attachment 282924
View attachment 282925
View attachment 282926
View attachment 282927
View attachment 282928
View attachment 282929
View attachment 282930
View attachment 282931
View attachment 282932
View attachment 282923
View attachment 282922
View attachment 282921
View attachment 282912
View attachment 282913
View attachment 282914
View attachment 282915
View attachment 282916
View attachment 282917
View attachment 282918
View attachment 282919
View attachment 282920
View attachment 282933


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

you probably will miss the bike, noticing my perfect lawn.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

Outstanding! Too nice to ride. Your probably too busy tending to your perfect lawn to ride anyways.


----------

